# Cameras



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking to get a new camera Iam leaning towards the canon rebel, just wondering what you guys use, I have around 600 or 700 saved up. Any advice would be appreciated thanks .


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

For an entry level DSLR, the rebel is a great choice.
If you don't want to get into a DSLR, I highly recommend the Canon G10. 
I just got one for my wife and it is a great little camera.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Looking to get a new camera Iam leaning towards the canon rebel, just wondering what you guys use, I have around 600 or 700 saved up. Any advice would be appreciated thanks .


I use a 40D an S3 IS and a S1 IS (with underwater housing)

Think of what kind of photos you are going to take. If you get the rebel (great camera) you will get great shots but will be limited to the focal length of the kit lens. I personally like all of the Canon's with the extended optical length. I love the S(#) IS series because of the 12x optical and the ability to focus as close as 0cm. The flip out lcd is also very handy.

The new SX10 IS has 10 MP and 20x optical. It's like having a 500mm lens!! They also take great video with stereo sound.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0809/08091703canon_sx1is_sx10is.asp

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=144&modelid=17630


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys the camera will be used mostly for wildlife the grandkids and of course my tanks I quess I just have to make up my mind I might go with the powershot as I have my old cannon packed away with all the lens,filters ,etc.Wonder if my lens for my old one would fit a SLR.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I picked up a Canon XSI back in the summer and am quite pleased with it so far. The reason I went with Canon was because I know a number of people that shoot with Canons, so there is the opportunity to borrow or trial other lenses before purchse. If you watch for sales and special offers you can sweeten the deal. I got a $300 accessory kit with mine for free. Often a long zoom can be added for a reduced special price. Keep in mind that the better quality Canon stuff is very expensive. Having said that, the 18-55 kit lens is quite decent, and focuses down to 10". Alternatively, you can look at the last generation, to save a few bucks without giving up much.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info Pat


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I love my Canon G9 and with a little searching you can get it around $400 last I checked... awesome point and shoot.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone I went with the G10 its a neat camera easy for me to shoot with and you can change the lens too.Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Since Iam going to The Ocean next year I can even buy the waterproof bag which is good for 135 ft.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Great choice. The G10 is a nice in between camera.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> Great choice. The G10 is a nice in between camera.


Thanks I havent been into photography for a few years . I do have a cannon AE1 which I should get out and dust off. Digital is so much easier though.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Great choice. I have only had it about a week but so far LOVE it. It takes great pics without even knowing what I am doing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks everyone I went with the G10 its a neat camera easy for me to shoot with and you can change the lens too.Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Since Iam going to The Ocean next year I can even buy the waterproof bag which is good for 135 ft.


If you are going to go under water buy a real underwater case. I wouldn't trust one of the underwater bags. While my wife and I were in Belize this past February and March we saw two cameras owned by snorkeling pals ruined by small leaks.

we bought an underwater case (a real Canon one) for our older S1 IS on ebay for a great price for our trip and use it all the time when we kayak up at the cottage. The buttons work just as if you were holding the camera without the case! With a nice camera investing in a good underwater case is worth it.... that is if you plan on going near the water on a regular basis. 

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-WP-DC28-Waterproof-PowerShot-Digital/dp/B001G5ZTQS

One of the great things about the G10 is raw image shooting. The things you can do with raw as compared to jpg are amazing. We only shoot raw with our 40D, our at least raw plus small jpg.

have lots of fun with your camera!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

h_s said:


> If you are going to go under water buy a real underwater case. I wouldn't trust one of the underwater bags. While my wife and I were in Belize this past February and March we saw two cameras owned by snorkeling pals ruined by small leaks.
> 
> we bought an underwater case (a real Canon one) for our older S1 IS on ebay for a great price for our trip and use it all the time when we kayak up at the cottage. The buttons work just as if you were holding the camera without the case! With a nice camera investing in a good underwater case is worth it.... that is if you plan on going near the water on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


 Thanks thats what I meant to buy the cannon underwater bag but I said waterproof instead so it worked out for you thats good to know. Ps where did you pick yours up.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

h_s said:


> If you are going to go under water buy a real underwater case. I wouldn't trust one of the underwater bags. While my wife and I were in Belize this past February and March we saw two cameras owned by snorkeling pals ruined by small leaks.
> 
> we bought an underwater case (a real Canon one) for our older S1 IS on ebay for a great price for our trip and use it all the time when we kayak up at the cottage. The buttons work just as if you were holding the camera without the case! With a nice camera investing in a good underwater case is worth it.... that is if you plan on going near the water on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


 Thanks thats what I meant to buy the cannon underwater bag but I said waterproof instead so it worked out for you thats good to know.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

MacFish said:


> Great choice. I have only had it about a week but so far LOVE it. It takes great pics without even knowing what I am doing.


Yea its fun eh didnt you buy it for your wife lol. I keep catching my hubby with mine  He keeps saying hes just looking at it but I see theres a bunch of pic of the dogs on it .


----------

